

Vim Plugins You Should Know About: Nerd Tree - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/vim-plugins-nerdtree-vim/

======
hyyypr
I personnaly use :Explore when I just want to browse, and FuzzyFinder
(<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1984>) when I know what I
want to open; it allow fuzzy (or not) completion on filenames, buffers, tags,
and a whole lot of other things.

~~~
latortuga
I use <http://github.com/jamis/fuzzyfinder_textmate> which is an extension to
the existing fuzzy finder vim plugin which tries to simulate textmate's fuzzy
finder file opener (cmd T if you're on a mac). It's really quite awesome and I
use it every single day, all the time, to open every file I work with. The
downside is that you have to use an old version of the regular fuzzy finder
gem because the guy who maintains that gem changed the api a bunch of times -
to save you some trouble I believe the correct version of normal fuzzy finder
(<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1984>) you have to use is
2.16.

~~~
hyyypr
From the github page: "Once in TextMate mode, completion is done against the
entire directory tree at once, using partial matches."

Can't you do the same thing with fuzzy finder using __/filenamepart ? And
doing this in the regular fuzzy finder in a relatively big directory tree,
does take some time unfortunately :/

------
brianto2010
What, exactly, are the differences between this and the Netrw explorer that
came with Vim? If you run

    
    
      :Explore <dir>
    

and press 'i' three times, you'll get a hierarchical explorer similar to this.

~~~
pkrumins
I have been using Nerd Tree since the beginning and had forgotten about Netrw.

I just asked Nerd Tree's author if there are any differences. Let's see what
he says.

Probably Netrw is more powerful (supports ftp, etc.)

~~~
pkrumins
I didn't get any answer from him at this time.

------
hyyypr
I must add that the related blog posts are quite interessting.

------
siddhant
I wonder why was I using MiniBufExplorer until now, instead of this.

